# Any one else a coffee roaster?



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2010)

I started roasting about 2 years ago and I can hardly stand to drink a Starbucks any more. I found this great site - www.sweetmarias.com   and they are so helpful and have great coffee. Where do you get yours from?

We have a semi automatic Jura Expresso so we roast to a dark roast. Sent some to Todd Johnson and he is hooked and looking for a roaster now


----------



## meateater (Oct 11, 2010)

I buy the medium roast colombian "Folgers" by the 3 lb. container. I learned long ago that starbucks just burns the beans and over charges. What a scam. Funny thing is I get whole beans a few times a year from a client of mine, I can't say the name because they supply 7-11 type places. I will say they are good beans.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2010)

meateater said:


> I buy the medium roast colombian "Folgers" by the 3 lb. container. I learned long ago that starbucks just burns the beans and over charges. What a scam. Funny thing is I get whole beans a few times a year from a client of mine, I can't say the name because they supply 7-11 type places. I will say they are good beans.


I am talking about roasting your own beans. They are $4-5 per # and you can roast them the way you want them - a little effort and great coffee - There is an old trick coffee sales guys use. They brew their coffee first then brew the one you are using now so theirs can steep and develop flavor so it tastes better than what you are using now.  If I ever get caught up I will send you a batch of mine. I micro roast a 1/4 # at a time


----------



## mossymo (Oct 11, 2010)

Scarbelly

I see DeejayDebi is just getting into roasting her own coffee - http://deejaysworld.net/deejayssmokepit/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1286504145 It should be interesting to follow this, she is the type that is heavy on research before pulling the trigger on making a decison. Here is the site she is going through - http://www.burmancoffee.com/


----------



## meateater (Oct 11, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> I am talking about roasting your own beans. They are $4-5 per # and you can roast them the way you want them - a little effort and great coffee - There is an old trick coffee sales guys use. They brew their coffee first then brew the one you are using now so theirs can steep and develop flavor so it tastes better than what you are using now.  If I ever get caught up I will send you a batch of mine. I micro roast a 1/4 # at a time


That sounds great, I'm not much of a coffee aficionado, I drink a cup a day in the morning, thats it. What I do like is cold coffee during the summer, I'll make a batch with 50/50 and sugar and put in the fridge, good stuff.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2010)

MossyMO said:


> Scarbelly
> 
> I see DeejayDebi is just getting into roasting her own coffee - http://deejaysworld.net/deejayssmokepit/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1286504145 It should be interesting to follow this, she is the type that is heavy on research before pulling the trigger on making a decison. Here is the site she is going through - http://www.burmancoffee.com/


Thanks man - this will be fun - DJD is very cool and it will be fun to see what she has planned


----------



## chefrob (Oct 11, 2010)

i wish.........that's a hobby i DON"T need to get into! i love a great cup and a nice stoggie in the morning..............


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 12, 2010)

chefrob said:


> i wish.........that's a hobby i DON"T need to get into! i love a great cup and a nice stoggie in the morning..............




 My brother I need to send you some coffee. I am so sorry that is the one item I have failed to give you. We will roast up some and send it to you when we get back home. I am taking the MH out tomorrow and not sure when I am coming back


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 12, 2010)

Been roasting for 5 years. With all the bells and whistles.I use CaptainsCoffee.com..

Used an I-Roaster most of the time and am looking at a new machine.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 12, 2010)

Scar got me started, and now I'm hooked!

Too new to post my results, but will as soon as I get the hang of it.

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 12, 2010)

fpnmf said:


> Been roasting for 5 years. With all the bells and whistles.I use CaptainsCoffee.com..
> 
> Used an I-Roaster most of the time and am looking at a new machine.




 I was trying to get Todd started with the new iRoast and they keep postponing the release date. They are now up to November. I have been using the iRoast since day one and love it even with it's oddities. I will check out your site. If you want to see some great roaster reviews check out the site I posted


----------



## chefrob (Oct 12, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> My brother I need to send you some coffee. I am so sorry that is the one item I have failed to give you. We will roast up some and send it to you when we get back home. *I am taking the MH out tomorrow and not sure when I am coming back  *


much appreciated.......................and that's the spirit!


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh yeah Todd. It's quite addictive. I usually cant drink commercial coffee. I like the Costa Rican and some African stuff. I also like the Monsooned Malabar,most either love it or hate it.

 Got a decent grinder yet or are ya still beating those poor beans with a spinning  blade? I have a Hearthway mill and 3 presses.
 


TJohnson said:


> Scar got me started, and now I'm hooked!
> 
> Too new to post my results, but will as soon as I get the hang of it.
> 
> Todd


----------



## bilder (Oct 12, 2010)

I buy from sweet maria's too.

You do not need anything fancy to roast some good coffee.  I use one of those hot air popcorn poppers and it works like a charm.  Paid 2 bucks for it at a yard sale if I remember right.


----------

